

Ask HN: Great and intuitive courses on Algorithms - Nib

Are there any awesome online courses that &quot;Introduce&quot; one to algorithms ?
I mean, I&#x27;ve seen the ADuni course and one by UC Berkeley, but they&#x27;re kinda old and un-intuitive.<p>So, shoot away people...
======
pratiksaha
[https://www.coursera.org/course/algo](https://www.coursera.org/course/algo)
[https://www.coursera.org/course/algo2](https://www.coursera.org/course/algo2)

------
bobsadinook
[http://mitpress.mit.edu/sites/default/files/titles/content/9...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/sites/default/files/titles/content/9780262033848_sch_0001.pdf)

~~~
Nib
A. I've seen the book. I have a copy of it, but it's too difficult to
understand and huge in sizzle. Personally, I think ADM is better than CLRS.
Also, it's not intuitive and "user"-friendly. B. I asked for course
recommendations, though I have this book, It's not possible for me to easily
afford such books, they are way too costly and my parents won't let me spend
my pocket money on them.

~~~
yzzxy
> my parents won't let me spend my pocket money on them

This sounds like a larger problem. Unless they're trying to get you to invest
it or something "responsible," it seems like a red flag that someone as
interested in computing as you appear to be would have parents stifling their
learning.

On a more useful note, there are some good courses available on Coursera:

[https://www.coursera.org/courses?query=algorithms&languages=...](https://www.coursera.org/courses?query=algorithms&languages=en&categories=cs-
programming,cs-theory)

Both the Stanford and Princeton intro courses there don't appear to require
nonfree texts.

Also, I wouldn't worry about a course being "old." Algorithms don't really go
out of style, outside of some advanced topics like concurrency and
architecture-specific design. Algorithm texts from the last century (or
perhaps even earlier, if you look at number theory work by ancient
mathematicians) are totally useful and relevant today.

